# Any and all advice needed please (Cloud Blowing)



## Marius Combrink

So with the big competition coming up this Saturday I am in need of advice
How do you blow the biggest clouds possible?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

hey buddy

a good starting point is >what mod do you have and with which atty are you planning on using ?


----------



## shaunnadan

key to clouds :

a good mod with great batteries - always be safe 
a killer build that matches up with your mod
max vg juice

and very important is breathing technique !


----------



## Eequinox

Marius Combrink said:


> So with the big competition coming up this Saturday I am in need of advice
> How do you blow the biggest clouds possible?


2 car batteries 50m of bloudraad 2 rolls of mutton cloth and 5l of vg

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Eequinox

in all seriousness i will be using the Subox mini and Sapor dripper


----------



## shaunnadan

Eequinox said:


> 2 car batteries 50m of bloudraad 2 rolls of mutton cloth and 5l of vg
> View attachment 39794



did you see that video of the guy with the car battery mod !!!! il look for it now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Eequinox said:


> in all seriousness i will be using the Subox mini and Sapor dripper



nope....

you will be using my sig 150 and the dripper is still up for debate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

subox mini is a single battery mod that will only push 50w. at the lowest resistance your mod can handle 0.3 your coil is going to be "sad" you going to bottom out your mod with too low resistance and if you do build it on the borderline its going to have too long a ramp time for it to be effective. 

its the main reason i bought a high powered mod. i built a coil on my darkhorse dripper. it was a dual clapton that fired on the istick 50w but took too long to ramp up. after 8sec the coils were glowing. pop that same build on a 100w mod and it was perfect after 1 second.

the sapor is a wonderful dripper but it just doesnt have the airflow that a cloud comp needs. 

for this cloud comp "any device is allowed" so there is no restrictions on power options. the higher wattage mod users have an advantage. but a good build is what matters

my winning method > push as much power into as much wraps as possible and BREATH IN ! as much as you can


----------



## Marius Combrink

shaunnadan said:


> hey buddy
> 
> a good starting point is >what mod do you have and with which atty are you planning on using ?


I will be using a buddies Smok M80 with a dripper (not to sure what dripper)
You also mentioned breathing technique?


----------



## shaunnadan

shaunnadan said:


> did you see that video of the guy with the car battery mod !!!! il look for it now

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

Marius Combrink said:


> I will be using a buddies Smok M80 with a dripper (not to sure what dripper)
> You also mentioned breathing technique?


Its an Atty 3 dripper


----------



## Eequinox

shaunnadan said:


>



hooollllllllllllyyyy craaaaaaaaap !!


----------



## shaunnadan

Marius Combrink said:


> Its an Atty 3 dripper



breathing technique 

there are alot of different "styles" for getting big clouds. most common is the "bowing dojo stance" (i have no idea what the real name is if any exists) but it was introduced to my by @Paulie 

you need to basically bow forward (closes diaphragm) , exhale and empty your lungs, take a deep breath as you straighten you body and then exhale.

like this guy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Marius Combrink said:


> Its an Atty 3 dripper



ive never really played around with that dripper... i think its similar to the hellboy though


----------



## Marius Combrink

Can


shaunnadan said:


> ive never really played around with that dripper... i think its similar to the hellboy though


cant comment on that. I dont have any experience with drippers


----------



## shaunnadan

do you know what build is going inside that atty ?


----------



## Marius Combrink

shaunnadan said:


> do you know what build is going inside that atty ?


we still need to figure that out but I think a .2 Ohm dual coil is the lowest the M80 can fire


----------



## shaunnadan

This is a 0.2 build at 80w




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

shaunnadan said:


> This is a 0.2 build at 80w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If I can pull that off I will be happy


----------



## shaunnadan

Marius Combrink said:


> If I can pull that off I will be happy



dual coil, 3mm id, 24g kanthal. 12 wraps each

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

shaunnadan said:


> dual coil, 3mm id, 24g kanthal. 12 wraps each


Legend!
Thank you kind sir


----------



## shaunnadan

the basics...

you need more surface area for your coils and for that your need more wraps which leads to longer ramp times and thus you need to push more power through.


----------



## shaunnadan

Marius Combrink said:


> Legend!
> Thank you kind sir




your welcome


----------



## shaunnadan

if you need any help with a build then find me on the day... 

il be the indian guy, talking too much and drinking too little (did i just read that right...)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marius Combrink

shaunnadan said:


> if you need any help with a build then find me on the day...
> 
> il be the indian guy, talking too much and drinking too little (did i just read that right...)


haha cool. looking forward to meeting all of you guys


----------



## jguile415

Anything over 75w on my dual clapton at .22ohms burns the crap out of my mouth, decent vapour though...probably won't even come close to winning but keen to try


----------



## Pixstar

I've seen cloud comps where everyone uses the same juice...


----------



## shaunnadan

jguile415 said:


> Anything over 75w on my dual clapton at .22ohms burns the crap out of my mouth, decent vapour though...probably won't even come close to winning but keen to try



which atty are you using ?

i find dual claptons rather mild.


----------



## shaunnadan

Pixstar said:


> I've seen cloud comps where everyone uses the same juice...



this cloud comp will have the same juice for all entrants.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jguile415

shaunnadan said:


> which atty are you using ?
> 
> i find dual claptons rather mild.


Bellus on the koopor 200w


----------



## shaunnadan

jguile415 said:


> Bellus on the koopor 200w



ooooh... claptons on a tank. that a different ball park. 

most tanks i rarely push higher than 80W. most often the vacuum to get juice up to the juice wells cant keep up with your coils firing at such high wattage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415

Hahaha! Yup....sounds about right  the Bellus's flavour is pretty much on point though, closest i've got to an RDA


----------



## kev mac

shaunnadan said:


> nope....
> 
> you will be using my sig 150 and the dripper is still up for debate.


I recommend either the Kennedy,CLTv3 or Phenotype atty.I have 2 OF THE 3 in clones ( the CLT is authentic) and as Trip Rippers says"they be a chuckin",plus they are very affordable.


----------



## shaunnadan

kev mac said:


> I recommend either the Kennedy,CLTv3 or Phenotype atty.I have 2 OF THE 3 in clones ( the CLT is authentic) and as Trip Rippers says"they be a chuckin",plus they are very affordable.



but...but...but i has non of those.... 

very interested in the phenotype actually. placed an order online but waiting for the "canoe" shipping to actually get here.


----------



## shaunnadan

il do a few decent "cloud builds" in my drippers and anyone who wants to use it for the comp is more than welcome. will build to an average of 80w upwards

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Marius Combrink

shaunnadan said:


> il do a few decent "cloud builds" in my drippers and anyone who wants to use it for the comp is more than welcome. will build to an average of 80w upwards


I will say it again. You are a true Legend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JackalR

I may get some flak for asking but what comp are you guys referring to


----------



## shaunnadan

JackalR said:


> I may get some flak for asking but what comp are you guys referring to



the cloud blowing comp @ the ecigssa vape meet


----------



## shaunnadan

shaunnadan said:


> the cloud blowing comp @ the ecigssa vape meet



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/jhb-vapemeet-cloud-comp-win-a-reuleaux-dna200.t16974/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JackalR

Thanks man will try to make it


----------



## TheLongTwitch

Aww....and here I thought Missus Dolly Varden would be a shoe in to win!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jguile415

Trying out a dual twisted 26g build...got it past 100w without killing myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

jguile415 said:


> Trying out a dual twisted 26g build...got it past 100w without killing myself



What resistance did the coil end up?


----------



## jguile415

shaunnadan said:


> What resistance did the coil end up?


.25 prefer the flavour with the twisted build too


----------



## shaunnadan

Twisted builds will always be a favorite of mine. 

I've got a twisted 24 dual in my deadmodz at the moment. 

Epic Flavour !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

How about super nano coils?


----------



## shaunnadan

daniel craig said:


> How about super nano coils?



Super nano coils were great about a year ago... When mods pushed 30w max ! 

Now you more likely to melt that coil at 100w or just land up in "dry-hit city" 

BUT 

Give me an hour and il do a quick build and see what happens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

shaunnadan said:


> Super nano coils were great about a year ago... When mods pushed 30w max !
> 
> Now you more likely to melt that coil at 100w or just land up in "dry-hit city"
> 
> BUT
> 
> Give me an hour and il do a quick build and see what happens


Super nano claptons, wrap around the smallest ID


----------



## daniel craig

daniel craig said:


> Super nano claptons, wrap around the smallest ID


Try this one out (if you can) and let me know


----------



## shaunnadan

Will do !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

shaunnadan said:


> Will do !


Thanks


----------



## Rudi

instant cloud comp win crazy side of vaping


----------



## Alex_123

In a cloud comp with no limit. The only limit will be your lungs and the ability to withstand the dry hit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## shaunnadan

daniel craig said:


> How about super nano coils?



So super nano coil experiment > 

Found some 26g wire and built it around the "paper clip without plastic sleeving " diameter . 9 wraps dual coil with a cushion of cotton underneath . 

At 30w it wasn't too bad, nothing to brag about but it was ok. 50w and it's a bit hot and dry ! 

The cotton cloud wicking is very ineffective, and the cotton is still soaked. 

Decided to wrap the cotton around the coil and dry fired it first. 

100w and it's got a very fast ramp time .... Maybe I should see what 150w does.... 

BAM !!!! Melted coil. 

Very very stoopido coil, decided to bin it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

daniel craig said:


> Super nano claptons, wrap around the smallest ID



Super nano Clapton coil experiment > 

So I lost the paper clip from the super nano coil experiment and after 10min of hunting I decided to give up and find something else to use. 

32g wrapped around a 24g core Clapton wire wrapped around the diameter of a very sharp dressing pin 9 wraps. 

The wicking method was kak from the previous experiment so I wrapped the cotton around the coil and decided to only do a single coil. 

50w and it was a sad Vape.... I felt bad for myself. 

100w and it was horrible. The coughing fit was so bad the dog got scared and ran outside !!!! Never never never again! 

Super nano anything needs to be abolished ! 

#SuperNanoMustFall

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## daniel craig

Quad fused clapton dragons 26g fused with 40g wrapped on a .5mm Allen key. Wicked using a similar method like Rip Trippers on his dragon coil build. 

The one side of the coil must be covered so that vapor can only escape through one place.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kev mac

shaunnadan said:


> but...but...but i has non of those....
> 
> very interested in the phenotype actually. placed an order online but waiting for the "canoe" shipping to actually get here.


If I were local i'd be happy to help,but alas.However you should enjoy the Phenotype if clouds you're after,it's great to build on,decient flavor and reasonably priced.The same for the CLTv2.The Kennedy is a great clouder also and I got a really nice clone at 3fvapes for around 10 bucks.I know this won't help our friend for this contest but perhaps in the future.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac

daniel craig said:


> Quad fused clapton dragons 26g fused with 40g wrapped on a .5mm Allen key. Wicked using a similar method like Rip Trippers on his dragon coil build.
> 
> The one side of the coil must be covered so that vapor can only escape through one place.
> 
> View attachment 39880
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39879


@daniel craig you must have the patients of a saint,eyes of a hawk and steadfast hands.Good work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

no limit you say... 
cool.

this is a pic of me testing by build....., i just need a power point - ROLO - YOU WILL BE MINE!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Lol @PeterHarris - lets just hope there are no power failures - then you will need a generator


----------



## stevie g

@shaunnadan i know you won the vapecon cloud contest so i want your input.

I have found that dual coil parallel 28g kanthal 2.5mm 11+ wraps gives me the best clouds. 

If you have any 28g could you test this for me and give me your thoughts. It would be awesome to get your opinion. 

Thanks man


----------



## daniel craig

Sprint said:


> @shaunnadan i know you won the vapecon cloud contest so i want your input.
> 
> I have found that dual coil parallel 28g kanthal 2.5mm 11+ wraps gives me the best clouds.
> 
> If you have any 28g could you test this for me and give me your thoughts. It would be awesome to get your opinion.
> 
> Thanks man


What resistance does it read ?


----------



## stevie g

daniel craig said:


> What resistance does it read ?


11 wraps @0.49r


----------



## shaunnadan

Sprint said:


> @shaunnadan i know you won the vapecon cloud contest so i want your input.
> 
> I have found that dual coil parallel 28g kanthal 2.5mm 11+ wraps gives me the best clouds.
> 
> If you have any 28g could you test this for me and give me your thoughts. It would be awesome to get your opinion.
> 
> Thanks man



i have 28g wire at home so will only be able to test it the afternoon.

just a few things.... when you say 11 wraps does that mean 11 parallel wraps or 6. will the final total be 11 or 22 wraps ?

what atty are you using it on and how much power are you pushing through ?


----------



## stevie g

Thats 11 wraps a side in parallel so 22 per side. 

Atty is the Airek and watts between 50 to 70. 


shaunnadan said:


> i have 28g wire at home so will only be able to test it the afternoon.
> 
> just a few things.... when you say 11 wraps does that mean 11 parallel wraps or 6. will the final total be 11 or 22 wraps ?
> 
> what atty are you using it on and how much power are you pushing through ?


----------



## daniel craig

Sprint said:


> Thats 11 wraps a side in parallel so 22 per side.
> 
> Atty is the Airek and watts between 50 to 70.


Have you thought of trying dual triple parallel 28G 4.5 wraps 3.5mm ID. It should be around 0.2 ohm.


----------



## shaunnadan

Sprint said:


> Thats 11 wraps a side in parallel so 22 per side.
> 
> Atty is the Airek and watts between 50 to 70.



whats ur ramp up time at those wattages for the whole coil to start glowing ?


----------



## sabrefm1

there was an instagram vid i saw a while back, i cant even find it anymore, there was a buy with box mod and a crap load of green batteries in, i mean more than 20 batteries that thing was huge


----------



## stevie g

shaunnadan said:


> whats ur ramp up time at those wattages for the whole coil to start glowing ?


Very fast at 60w there is under a second of lag.


----------



## shaunnadan

Sprint said:


> Very fast at 60w there is under a second of lag.



the 28g is very thin so that helps.


----------



## KlutcH

700watts anyone?


----------



## shaunnadan

Sprint said:


> @shaunnadan i know you won the vapecon cloud contest so i want your input.
> 
> I have found that dual coil parallel 28g kanthal 2.5mm 11+ wraps gives me the best clouds.
> 
> If you have any 28g could you test this for me and give me your thoughts. It would be awesome to get your opinion.
> 
> Thanks man




So you just may be into something here....

Did the build, took a 50w hit and was impressed. Then bumped it up to a 100w hit and started to grin 

It's not something I would use that often but the appeal is amazing.

This coil in the hand of a subox user is really impressive.

I would change up a few things to suit me though. Something to make it s bit more comfy for my full 150w

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g

shaunnadan said:


> So you just may be into something here....
> 
> Did the build, took a 50w hit and was impressed. Then bumped it up to a 100w hit and started to grin
> 
> It's not something I would use that often but the appeal is amazing.
> 
> This coil in the hand of a subox user is really impressive.
> 
> I would change up a few things to suit me though. Something to make it s bit more comfy for my full 150w


Yeah it's not too shabby hey those parallels make good clouds at 50 watts. Let me know if you find a 150w build using that format.


----------



## shaunnadan

Sprint said:


> Yeah it's not too shabby hey those parallels make good clouds at 50 watts. Let me know if you find a 150w build using that format.



thicker wire to handle the power (safety first) 150w to handle the ramp up time and much bigger id to handle the wicking.


----------



## DoubleD

Are these cloud comps 'device regulated'? Like, only single 18650 tube mods can be used or can someone rock up there with a DNA200 box mod?


----------



## Marius Combrink

DoubleD said:


> Are these cloud comps 'device regulated'? Like, only single 18650 tube mods can be used or can someone rock up there with a DNA200 box mod?


No rules on devices. You can bring any mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

DoubleD said:


> Are these cloud comps 'device regulated'? Like, only single 18650 tube mods can be used or can someone rock up there with a DNA200 box mod?



why stop at 200W... we all know that crazy guy whos gonna rock up with a 260W SMY mod, lol

Rules :

Contestants are each given a number and chase back to back through a process of elimination.

You may use any atty, mod an build that you want. (Please ensure you are using safe batteries)
Each Contestant will be given plain VG (90% Vg and 10% PG) to compete with.
Each contestant gets 2 attempts per round.
Judges will give a score out of 10 based on the following:
Distance of cloud
Density of cloud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

@miggie vape 2 
Why do you disagree with my first post on this thread?


----------



## stevie g

Probably a mis-press.


----------



## blujeenz

Marius Combrink said:


> @miggie vape 2
> Why do you disagree with my first post on this thread?


Judging by his avatar, hes in the backseat busy with a vrystuk and probably caught his pienkie toe on tapatalk. 
It'll probably be a while till you get an answer back, his big toe might have knocked the handbrake off.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

Am i possibly the only one that is thinking of temp control. The amazing thing is once you got the right temperature setting. The mod is not going to exceed it. Which means you can pull so much longer without it roasting your lungs. Maybe im the only 1 that thinks so but i can pull much longer in temp mode

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

